# Rush 'n to Fall: MASCAR 1!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Totally stoked on the new racing movie, Rush! So that was the theme today, at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway in Gloucester, VA. Big crowd showed up, with 21 there at the beginning but a couple had to leave early. We did have some visitors, including Craig Washington and Mike White from DC and the Capitol Racing League. Rick Powers from Charlestown, WV, caught a ride with Bob Langer, coming down from Manassas. Craig and Mike proved to be disrupters to the usual MASCAR magnet car A Main, having good runs in the round robin...but in the end gutter knowledge helped Steve Jones and James Kennedy to move up in the final standings. All that was for naught though, as our "Niki Lauda" came through from a heart attack earlier in the month to win again! To see our Niki, check the race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/9-28-13.html

Next round is T-Jets on our biggest track, Robby Whiteed's 6 lane TKO masterpiece, in two weeks on Oct 12. Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Look back 10 years at MASCAR 2 race report, by Yobear42:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-13-03.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

See James Hunt drive a slot car....watch Rush or the MASCAR video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1fPUgtxH_g&feature=youtu.be


----------

